
Neatx: Open Source NX server - chaostheory
http://code.google.com/p/neatx/
======
SecurityMatters
Why would a person use this instead of FreeNX. FreeNX seemed to work for me.
The thing missing was a open source NX client. I see there is a QT one now,
but I have not tried it yet.

